# NAS Gehäuse



## larryson (21. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

für mein kleines privates Netzwerk suche ich ein NAS-Gehäuse. Auf diesem Gebiet bin ich noch Frischling, bin also für gut gemeinte Ratschläge sehr dankbar.

Anforderungen: 
# Ich benötige nur das Gehäuse, einbauen möchte ich eine SATA-Platte.
# Das Gerät muss mit Vista, XP und Linux kompatibel sein. 
# Ich benötige kein RAID, für die Datensicherheit sorge ich auf andere Weise.
#Ich möchte per USB meinen Drucker anschliessen können, es muss also als 
   Printserver  fungieren.
# Wenn möglich, möchte ich auch von ausserhalb auf die Daten zugreifen können, ist 
   aber nicht so wichtig

Mein Netzwerk: eine Fritzbox Fon WLAN, zwei Accesspoints (An der Fritzbox könnte man zwar den USB-Port nutzen, geht aber räumlich nicht), momentan noch über DHCP konfiguriert, wird aber bald umgestellt.

Wenn noch Fragen sind, bitte stellen.

Ansonsten bin ich gespannt auf eure Erfahrungen, Hinweise oder Ratschläge. Danke

PS: die per Suchfunktion gefunden Threads habe ich bereits gelesen ;-)


----------



## chmee (15. März 2008)

Schließe mich der Frage an und erhoffe genauso Antworten und Erfahrungen. 

mfg chmee


----------



## larryson (18. März 2008)

Hallo,

ich weiß ja jetzt nicht, ob das als Werbung angesehen wird, aber nach einiger Recherche im Netz blieben für mich noch genau zwei Geräte übrig.
Diskstation 107+

oder 

qnap TS 109

Für ein einfaches NAS sind beide zwar etwas überladen, allerdings fand ich die Möglichkeit, einen eigenen Web-Server zu besitzen (MYSQL+PHP) schon verlockend.

Ich hab mich für den Synology entschieden und es funktioniert sehr gut. Im heimischen Netzwerk haben alle Zugriff auf die entsprechenden Ordner. Abgelegte Mediafiles lassen sich ohne Ruckeln trotz WLAN anständig abspielen. 
Die Übertragungsraten per FTP-Client sind anständig (Schreibrate um die 11 MiB/s), wie gesagt, alles über WLAN. 
Mit entsprechender Einrichtung der FritzBox funktioniert auch der Webserver. 
Einziger Kritikpunkt war die Einrichtung PHP/MYSQL. Auf der Synology Seite gibt es zwar ein Forum/FAQ mit einigen Lösungsvorschlägen, letztendlich kam aber bei mir die Lösung nur durch ein Firmware-Update (BETA-Status) mit dem ich aber sehr zufrieden bin.

Mit Linux konnte ich noch keine Erfahrungen sammeln, momentan fehlt mir da etwas die Zeit dafür.


----------



## chmee (7. April 2008)

Mich lässt die Sache nicht los und ich habe auch ein bissel geforscht. Tatsächlich sind die beiden genannten Geräte overdosed, wenn man einfach nur eine Festplatte im Netz haben möchte, aber die Zusatzfunktionen lassen neue Ideen im heimischen Netz sprießen.

Für mögliche Interessierte hier weitere Infos zu den genannten Geräten :


Beide Geräte bieten einen UPnP-Mediaserver an
Beide Geräte haben einen Torrent-Client.
Beide Geräte können als Druckerserver fungieren.
Weitere Fähigkeiten wie Webserver mit php/mySQL oder automatisierte Backups
Test des 107+ bei Coolingstation
gut lesbarer Vergleich zwischen Qnap und Synology
mit Synology getestete Media-Clients
mit Synolgy getestete USB-Drucker
Stromkosten viel Niedriger als ein aufgebauter 24/7 Server-Rechner - ( etwa 30Euro/Jahr - siehe Vergleich )

mfg chmee

p.s.: Man merkt meiner Recherche an, dass ich sehr stark zum 107+ NAS  tendiere


----------



## larryson (7. April 2008)

Mit dem Synology funktioniert auch der Samsung CLP300. Ist in der Liste (noch) nicht aufgeführt. Getestet unter Vista und XP.


----------



## chmee (1. Oktober 2008)

Aus der Versenkung hol :

Hab mir jetzt das 108j von Synology gekauft, erstes Anschauen der WebGUI ist sehr anständig, werde demnächst noch was dazu schreiben.

mfg chmee


----------



## darkframe (1. Oktober 2008)

Hi chmee,

ja, schreib' mal was dazu. Wäre sehr schön.  Ich habe gerade selbst angefangen, nach einer Lösung für mich zu suchen, kann mich aber noch nicht so richtig entscheiden...


----------



## chmee (1. Oktober 2008)

Erstmal hier ein Link zum Synology-Forum, wo ich Fragen vor dem Kauf gestellt habe..
http://www.synology-forum.de/showthread.html?p=19533#post19533

Ich werde schon einige Tage brauchen, um dieses Ding richtig zu kitzeln, dann werd ich auch noch mehr schreiben 

mfg chmee


----------



## darkframe (2. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

danke schon mal für den Link 

Ich habe schon mit der Buffalo LinkStation geliebäugelt, entweder als "Live"-Version inkl. Media-Server mit 1TB oder als Pro Duo mit 2TB, warte aber erst einmal Deinen Erfahrungsbericht ab.

Die Geschwindigkeit ist bei mir eher zweitrangig (ich werde zum Teil auch über WLAN darauf zugreifen). Auch bei mir tummeln sich ewig viele Dateien (Fotos, Videos in HD und SD, Animationen, Audiodateien usw.) auf drei unterschiedlichen Rechnern (wie von Dir in dem Link geschrieben), auf die ich gerne auch dann Zugriff hätte, wenn nur ein Rechner an ist.

Danke also schon mal vorab für Deinen Bericht.


----------



## chmee (2. Oktober 2008)

Hier mal Kurzinfos:

Synology DS 108j

*Sachen die das Ding kann/hat :*

sehr ordentliche Management-Oberfläche
(S)FTP, SSH, Telnet, WINS, Appletalk, NFS - Zugriffe auf die HDD
Zugriffsrestriktionen über Gruppen und User
Unterstützung von USB-Drucker, USB-HDD, IP-Webcam, UPS/USV per USB
SMART-Werte der HDD auslesbar
eingebauter DDNS-Service
automatisierter BackUp von Rechner-HDDs im Netz
automatisierter BackUp von der internen HDD auf USB-HDD
HTTP(S)-Server mit MySQL, php, Perl an Board
Audiostation-Service, um als Netzwerkplayer zu dienen ( Weboberfläche )
Filestation-Service, um explorerartig auf die Platten (intern, USB) zuzugreifen
Photostation-Service, Bilder/Videos sortieren, per HTML-Zugriff betrachten + Blog
UPnP-DMA-Server für Mediaclients
iTunes-Service
Download-Station für HTTP, FTP, Torrent und eMule-Downloads ( auch Zeitgesteuert )
Zeitgesteuertes Ab- und Anschalten der Diskstation
Da Linux-Basis ( Busybox ), "recht einfache" Weiterentwicklung durch 3rd Party-Devs
Anlegen eigener Ordner für den Zugriff per obiger Services 

*Erste eigene Kritikpunkte*:

Zugriff auf angeschlossene USB-HDD recht lahm ( etwa 5MB/sek )
Indizieren der Fotos/Videos dauert recht lange ( ~4000 Fotos ~ 8 Stunden )

In Anbetracht des Preises ( knapp 110 Euro ohne HDD ), ist das ne eierlegende Wollmilchsau  Ich weiss, liest sich wie ne Werbung, und Qnap hat Ähnliches in Petto, aber noch nichts zu dem Preis.

mfg chmee


----------



## darkframe (5. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

danke für die Infos 

Kommt auf jeden Fall in die engere Wahl


----------



## chmee (16. Januar 2009)

Sodele, jetzt noch Erfahrungswerte nach knapp 3 Monaten:

Trotz GBit-LAN kommt kein Geschwindigkeitsrausch zustande. Die Übertragungsrate schwankt zwischen 5 und 12 MByte/sek. Alle Services sind gut nutzbar, wenn aber mehrere Sachen laufen, zB Video per uPnP/DLNA gucken, dabei Bilder bearbeiten - merkt man der 108j die schwache CPU und den kleinen Speicher an. Wie ich schon sagte, für ein kleines Zuhausenetz absolut OK, wenn die Dinge aber extensiv genutzt werden ( zB Webserver php+MySQL ), sollte doch besser die 107+ her. Ach ja, inzwischen ist auch eine Mailstation dazugekommen, ich hab sie noch nicht getestet, ein Mailserver eben.

Interessant ist aber die *EEE-Box*. In der Version B202 soll der Verbrauch bei etwa 14-24Watt liegen, ist ein kompletter Rechner auf Atom-Basis. Die Versionen B204/206 haben sogar noch einen HDMI-Ausgang. Man muss hier alles selbst konfigurieren, aber mehr RAM und eine deutlich potentere CPU inklusive GBit-Lan und WLan-N-Draft sind doch eine tolle Basis für den Zuhauseserver oder das Mediacenter im Wohnzimmer..

mfg chmee


----------



## darkframe (16. Januar 2009)

Hi,

danke für das Update!

Ich bin gar nicht mehr dazu gekommen, mich weiter um die Materie zu kümmern. Die nächsten Wochen geht's wegen zahlreicher Dienstreisen erstmal auch nicht. Dann bin ich im März 3 Wochen in Costa Rica und dann, vielleicht, denke ich mal wieder über NAS nach. Ich werde mir diesen Thread jedenfalls mal als Link ablegen


----------



## chmee (17. Januar 2009)

Oha, jetzt hab ich mir mal die Nettops angeschaut und finde sie richtig sexy 

*Asus EEE Box* - B202 B204 B206
Bei einem Verbrauch von durchschnittlich 20Watt ein kompletter PC zu sein ist verwunderlich.. Aber es stimmt  Atom 270 CPU mit 1GB, einer 160GB Festplatte, optischem Audio-Ausgang. Bei den Versionen B204 und B206 sogar mit HDMI und hardwareunterstützter HD-Ausgabe über ATI-Karte. Leider kein eSata-Port. Preis bei etwa 350 Euro..

*MSI Wind Nettop* D130
Dualcore Atom 330 CPU mit 2GB RAM. 7.1 Ton-Ausgabe. Ist frisch angekündigt, also abwarten und Tee trinken. vorauss. Preis etwa 250 Euro.

Vorteile : komplette PC-Systeme, vielfach schneller als die Fertig-NAS-Systeme. Perfekt als Mediacentersysteme oder kleine Office/Browsermaschinen. Fehlende Dinge können schnell installiert werden ( Codecs zB )

Nachteile : Mir fehlt der eSata-Port zur schnellen Anbindung von Festplatten. System muss selbst konfiguriert und gewartet werden. 

Links:
http://www.chip.de/news/Wind-NetTop-D130-Dual-Core-Atom-PC-von-MSI_34461348.html
http://www.eeepcnews.de/category/eee-box-b206/

mfg chmee


----------



## chmee (22. April 2009)

Neuigkeiten von der NAS-Front:

*Synology* hat die 9er Serie rausgebracht. zB erreicht die *DS-109* (in meinen Augen) Übertragungstraumwerte von etwa 44MB/s. lesend/schreibend. Als 1-Plattensystem versteht sich. Der Preis, knapp 220 Euro, ohne Platte.

*Asus* hat die *EEE NAS* vorgestellt, naja in Betracht des Synology-Gerätes für mich keine Wahl mehr, aber wer Windows als Master-OS haben möchte, könnte schwach werden. Zudem kann das Gerät ganz normal als OfficePC benutzt werden.

*Acer* hat mit dem *Easystore* ein 4-Plattensystem rausgebracht, kleiner süßer Kubus, inklusive Windows Homeserver, Preis etwa 400 Euro. Transferraten habe ich bis jetzt nicht gefunden und ein 150W-Netzteil sprechen auch eine andere geldverzehrende Sprache.

mfg chmee


----------



## Kiwano (29. April 2009)

Bei mir zu Hause läuft schon seit über einem Jahr eine Qnap Ts209.
Zugegeben der Preis ist ganz stattlich dafür bekommt man aber auch jede Menge Leistung.

Das Beste an der Sache:
Die Firmware ist bei den Turbo Nas Systemen also auch TS109 die selbe und wird laufend aktualisiert. Damit ist z.B. sichergestellt, dass auch zukünftige HDDs mit größerer Kapazität unterstützt werden. 
Es sollte bald die Vers. 3 herauskommen mit völlig überarbeitetem Interface. 

Als ich Sie mir damals zugelegt habe, gabs bei den meisten billigeren Nas Systemen Probleme mit überlangen Dateinamen oder Sonderzeichen. Ich hatte noch nie ein derartiges Problem.

Torrent Client, ftp server und all die anderen vielen Funktionen funktionieren einwandfrei und sind selbsterklärend.

Habe bereits mit XP Professional, Vista64bit business und Linux (Ubuntu) Rechner darauf zugegriffen - es gab nie Probleme.

Von mir gibts eine klare Empfehlung!!


----------

